# Getting NREMT-B in a non NREMTB state?



## Munnugles (May 11, 2010)

Sooo... i can take my NJ state EMT-b on the cheap and volunteer here in town. i want to get nremt-b done but obviously NJ doesn't have nremt-b. we have nremt-p but im holding off for paramedic. my question is, for nremtb do i have to take EMT from a state that has nremt b or can i get NJ EMT and go to a different state and take the test there? this is mainly so i can test for fire depts (dont hurt me) so i was wondering if i should go out of state to get EMT done or not.

thanks.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 11, 2010)

Take it at a Pearson Vue center


Did the hard work for you;

http://www7.pearsonvue.com/Dispatcher?application=VTCLocator&action=actStartApp&v=W2L&cid=411


----------



## medicdan (May 11, 2010)

Successfully completing a class that meets the DOT requirements makes you eligible to test for the NREMT. If you completed a class practical final exam, in addition to receiving a state certification, and apply for your NREMT within a certain period after your class, you need to only complete the CBT-- written exam in order to receive an NR card.


----------



## Munnugles (May 11, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Successfully completing a class that meets the DOT requirements makes you eligible to test for the NREMT. If you completed a class practical final exam, in addition to receiving a state certification, and apply for your NREMT within a certain period after your class, you need to only complete the CBT-- written exam in order to receive an NR card.



I would think every EMT class is DOT approved. should i just call the guys at pearson vue and ask them if they take the schools EMT for NREMT-b?
i looked everywhere about nj nremtb but pretty much found the reciprocity page on nremt.org

i will either be attending this school

http://bcts.bergen.org/index.php?option=com_multilink&Itemid=858

or

http://www.bergenemt.org/


----------



## Munnugles (May 11, 2010)

or does anyone if this is up to date:

http://www.emt-resources.com/emt-reciprocity.html

when it says "all states" im guessing it still means i have to apply for reciprocity


----------



## medicdan (May 11, 2010)

All EMTs classes meet the requirements. Take the class, get your NJ card, and apply to the NREMT. They will get verification from your instructor, and maybe the state then issue you an Authorization to Test, which you then bring to Pearson Vue to test. Pearson doesnt create the eligibility requirements.


----------



## Munnugles (May 11, 2010)

k good to know. its just that i was looking at nremt.org and on the reciprocity page it showed NJ as a nremt-p only.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 11, 2010)

From what I was told (before I tested for Int, I was thinking about just moving up here with a NREMT-B) was that if your course was within a year old you could just take the written for it. Since my Basic license was about to expire I would have had to take a refresher that met NREMT standards and then I could test for basic. 

This is in NM BTW


----------



## SauceyEMT (May 18, 2010)

I'm in a non-NREMT state, and simply applied online through NREMT, submitted my state certification info, and scheduled my test. Simple.


----------



## EMSLaw (May 18, 2010)

I'm NJ EMT-B and NREMT-B.  You just have to submit the application and pay the money, then take the written at a PearsonVue center.  You need to wait until after your state results come back (unless this was specific to my program director, since I doubt the NREMT cares about your state results) and ask you program director to sign off on your skills with the registry.

It's really not hard.  Good luck.


----------

